# shotgun reloaders



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I need a little help. I have been reloading rifle and pistol ammo for a few years now and i am very happy with my two Dillion reloaders. I was wondering what you guys think is a good reloader for shotgun ammo. I plan to reload duck and geese ammo in 2 3/4, 3inch and maybe 3 1/2. The shot will be #2 shot and BB steel shot. 
and some lead shot for skeet shooting.

What do you guys think would be a good reloader for me.

thanks

stephen


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I load mostly 3 1/2" on my steelmaster, but do have the short kit for it to go smaller.

I still to usually 1's or smaller to run through the reloader. I have tried BB's, but it jammed up too much.

BB's through TTT's I hand dip.


----------



## hickunit (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a Mec 650 which is progressive. I love it. I used to use the single stage Mec 600Jr. but once I got that 650, I lever looked back. All I reload is the 12g 3 1/2 and since I use BB I have to scoop load each wad. Just like southdakbearfan said the tube wont handle anything bigger then BB so I just usually do that part by hand. I love it though, it has been a very reliable reloader over the years.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a MEC Sizemaster and like it a lot.If you can get past the plastic build the Lee shell loader is a great bang for the bucks.


----------

